# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Neuling sucht passendes "Linux" mit Eigenheiten

## Fis069

Guten Abend,

hoffentlich bin ich mit meinem Anliegen hier richtig. Mein Anliegen ist ein wenig Eigen, womit mir keine passende Suchbegriffe einfallen würde, womit ich auch was finde. In Kurzform suche ich ein "Linux", mit möglichst guter Verarbeitung an Aussehen (Start und keine Kacheln, wie "Windows 7" oder davor) und Funktionen wie "Windows 7" (alles danach von denen ist für mich kein wahres Betriebswesen mehr gewesen, für ein richtigen Rechner daheim, sondern wenn es hochkommt für Geräte unterwegs), aber Möglichkeiten und Unterstützungen der neusten Betriebswesen möglichst nicht aus lässt. Also ein einfach, ich möchte ein "Windows 7-Linux" oder neues "Windows-Linux" past nicht, weil das Linux was ich mag, eine Mischung aus mindestens 2 "Windows"e laufen lassen können soll, was bringt mir ein "Windows 7" als Linux wenn es die neuren Anwendungen nicht mehr unterstützt oder von anderer Seite blockiert wird (weil mein "Windows" nicht mehr unterstütz wird"). Die Darstellung (allein schon der Bereich "Start", links unten) und wahrnehmende Verarbeitung/Handhabung bei den neueren ("Windows 8"-"Windows 11") lehne ich jedoch möglichst strickt ab. Ebenso den Zwang Neuerungen (/"Updates") aufzuspielen lehn ich ab, welche und wann entscheide ich, nicht wer anderes.

Ich bin ziemlich neu was "Linux" angeht, mir ist klar das "Linux" mehr Arbeit bedeutet (wesentlich weniger als früher), sowie ich mich einiges umgewöhnen darf.
Ebenso dass ich für manche Anwendungen, wie auch Spiele einen "Windows-Emulator" brauch (welchen ich bestimmt häufig nutze, auch wegen anderen Anwendungen als Spiele wofür ich kein Ersatz oder Veröffentlichung zu "Linux" finde).
Und natürlich das "Linux" kein "Windows" ist.
In erster Linie ist der Rechner (somit "Linux") da um anspruchsvoll Spiele, sowie viele Anwendungen gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen. Doch auch anderweitiges, auch Arbeit, was teils auch mit Bilder sowie Ton zu tun hat, neben Schrift und anderes (auch Netzwerk) gehören dazu.

Allgemein empfohlen las ich, dass Neulingen wie mir, eher größere Verbreitungen (/Ausgaben) von "Linux" genutzt werden soll, um im Falle leichter Hilfe zu finden.
Die passendsten die mir bislang bekannt sind, wären:
"Ubuntu", "Zorin", "Monitor Center".

Weil hier aber bestimmt eher mehr Leut sind die Kenntnis und Erfahrung zu auch mehr Ausgaben von "Linux haben und bitte mir eher zu meinem Anliegen empfehlen können was passend für mich wäre, anhand was ich hier angegeben habe, wende ich mich hieran.

Die Anfrage kommt, zum einen weil ich längst weitere Käufe zu "Microsoft" den Rücken kehrte (angefangen was kein richtige Betriebswesen für daheim ist, nach "Windows 7"), mein "Windows 7" mehr und mehr veraltet ist (nicht unterstützt wird) und weil ich voraussichtlich bald ein neuen und besseren Rechner erhalte. Es somit nicht verkehrt wäre, wenn der neue Rechner gekauft wird, zu wissen welches "Linux" ich am besten dazu Kaufen oder Runterladen hätte. Ein Beispiel für Leistungsanspruchsvolles Spiel, teils um zu wissen mit was sich mein "Linux" rumärgern darf, teils weil es wegen dessen Umstand und schlechter Umsetzung nur ein Kern nutzt, wäre "Minecraft (Java-Ausgabe)" soll der Rechner schon mal mindestens (ohne Boost oder auch Übertacktung) 4, eher 5 "Gigahertz" haben ("Linux" dies verarbeiten können). Somit wäre auch "Java" nötig. Andere Spiele sind zwar verteilt in der Leistung anspruchsvoller, weniger derart speziell, aber zu normal um was derartig spezielles zu erwähnen. Vielleicht noch dass ich auch alte Spiele spielen mag, mittels "DOS Box" und andere "Emulatoren", weil die heutigen Betriebswesen zu neu sind, ohne diese "Emulatoren" laufen zu können. Ich nehm mal an das "Linux" keine Schwierigkeit hat, mehrere "Terrabyte" an Speicher zu verarbeiten.

Ich bin auch gespannt was ich an Anwendungen anzupassen habe, jedenfalls sollte meines Wissen nach "Mozilla Firefox", "VLC-Player", "7zip" und einiges weitere ohne große Schwierigkeiten auf "Linux" laufen können. Aber es geht um "Linux" und nicht was ich, ähnlich wie anfangs und mit der Zeit bei "Windows" rauszufinden habe, bei der einen oder anderen Sache die ich nutzen/umsetzen mag, was ich an Werkzeug mittels Anwendung dafür brauch. Das kann ich nachträglich ersuchen. Es geht mir wirklich nur um möglichst das "Linux" dann zu haben, das für meine Ansprüche passt.
Weil es ein möglichst bekanntes und weitverbreitetes "Linux" sein soll, wie oben erwähnt, kommen schon mal viele "spezielle" "Linux"-Ausgaben wahrscheinlich nicht in Frage und begrenzt die Anzahl an unterschiedlich möglichen Empfehlungen hoffentlich stark.
Vielleicht nicht unwichtig, meine bislangen Erfahrungen an Betriebswesen sind: "Dos" und "Windows"e ("3.11", "95", "98", "Vista", "XP", "7"; wobei bei "Dos", "3.11" und "95" war ich eher noch ein Kind, bezüglich dem was an Erfahrung und wissen hängen blieb, ab "98" fing ich erst an entsprechende Erfahrungen zu machen; ach und später noch "virtuelle Maschinen" mit "Windows").


Mit herzliche Grüßen,
hoffentlich haben möglichst viele (jedenfalls wünsche ich es ihnen) eine angenehme Zeit zum Jahreswechsel,
Fis.

----------


## Sauerland1

Wenn du Windows haben willst nimm Windows.

Ansonsten ist Linux kein Windows.

Als Anfänger würde ich eine der großen Linux Distributionen mit KDE (ist meiner Meinung eher an Windows) empfehlen:
Debian
Fedora
openSUSE
Kubuntu

Wenn es statt KDE Gnome sein darf:
Ubuntu
Linux Mint

Wenns denn Rolling Release sein soll (ist aber nichts für Anfänger):
Arch Linux
openSUSE Tumbleweed

Es wird so sein, das du viele deiner geliebten Windows Anwendungen/Spiele unter Linux nicht zum laufen bekommst, also hinterher nicht heulen.

----------


## Sauerland1

Und noch ein Tip:
Wirf dein ganzes Windows Wissen weg sonst wirst du mit Linux nicht glücklich.

Als erstes würde ich mal eine der oben genannten Distributionen in einer Virtualbox oder vmware Virtualisierung innerhalb von Windows testen.
Aber Spiele werden dort nicht großartig funktionieren.

----------


## Fis069

Bei der Antwort, hätte ich auch jegliche andere Empfehlung öffnen können, welcher kaum auf mein Anliegen eingeht und ich mir die Zeit des Schreibens hätte sparen können(, ich hab ja auch 3 Mögliche "Linux"e aufgezählt). Mein Text schrieb ich nicht grundlos, das "Linux" nicht gleich "Windows" ist, ist mir klar (erwähnte ich auch selber). Dennoch gibt es Umsetzungen die in der Funktion und Aussehen recht ähnlich wirken, jedenfalls aus fremder entfernter Sicht. Von meiner Seite wird kein Geld mehr in die Firma "Microsoft" und somit in "Windows" gesteckt, es wird sozusagen von mir "boykottiert", somit fällt die Möglichkeit nach einem "neuen" (richtigen) "Windows" ("Wenn du Windows haben willst nimm Windows.") weg. Dennoch brauch es mit der Zeit Ersatz und Apfel (/"Apple") lehnte ich meinerseits von Anfang ab.

Es gibt für Linux mittlerweile auch einige Anwendungen die "Windows"-Anwendungen oder auch mittels "Windows-Emulator" Anwendungen für "Windows" auf "Linux" laufen lassen ("Wine" wäre glaub ich ein solcher). Ich bin nun mal der Hoffnung dass es hier Leut gibt, die Ahnung mit jenen "Linux"e haben, damit ich mir nicht das "falsche" "Linux" hole (oder möglichst das für mich geeignetste). Bei den Umsetzungen die wie "Windows" wirken, soll keines nach "Windows" 8-11 wahrnehmbar sind, sondern wie "Windows" 7, aber dennoch in jeglicher Hinsicht was dieses "Linux" zu laufen bekommt Unterstützung oder auch Annahme wie die neueren "Windows"e bekommt (und nicht abgeschmettert wird, wie mit "Microsoft" unterstützt dein "Windows" nicht mehr oder wir haben den Dienst für "Windows 7" eingestellt).

Mir ist klar, was ich eigentlich in meinem Text auch erwähnte, dass ich einige Schwierigkeiten und Umstellungen zu erwarten habe, wenn manches bis einiges nicht mehr funktioniert, ist es schade, aber damit hab ich dann umzugehen oder eine Lösung zu finden. Denn alles was nach "Windows 7" kommt wird eh auf mein Rechner nicht funktionieren, aber vielleicht auf die eine oder andere Art mittels "Linux", wenn auch teils erst in Zukunft (vieles was heut mit "Linux" machbar ist war früher mit "Linux" auch noch nicht machbar, die Entwicklung ermöglicht es und diese kommt oft erst durch Möglichkeiten oder Bedarf, so wie in allem was die Menschheit an Entwicklung machte und oder nutzte).

Dennoch danke für die Auflistung und Hinweise.

----------


## Sauerland1

Und damit fängt es wie immer an:
Wie bekomme ich das x-Windows Programm mit wine ans laufen.......

Noch einmal:
Trenne dich von allen Windows Gedanken.
Trenne dich von den meisten Windows Programmen.

Es gibt für viele Windows Programme einen Linux Ersatz, der wird aber meist anders bedient.

PS:
Das du Windows so erwähnst ist unerheblich.

Linux ist nicht Windows.
Keiner kann dir sagen, welche Distribution für dich die richtige ist, jeder hat da seinen eigenen Vorlieben.
Versuch es unter Windows mit Virtualbox und schau dir die verschiedenen Distributionen an.

PS:
Bitte benutze die Enter Taste um deinen Text zu strukturieren, er ist für mich schwer lesbar.

----------


## Fis069

Mir geht es nur um das möglichst "richtige" "Linux", nicht um Anwendungen wie "Wine", dies erwähnte ich als Beispiel womit manches möglich ist, gibt bestimmt noch andere. Aber wie erwähnt, darum geht es nicht, sondern um "Linux". Oder besser erwähnt, um ein für mein beschriebenes Anliegen möglichst passendes "Linux". Also das "Linux" das am ehesten Umsetzungen, Verarbeitung und Leistung hat, welcher meinem Bedarf am nächsten dran kommt. Immerhin bringt es eher solche Erfahrungen zu erfragen, wo Leut damit eher am "Arbeiten" sind, als wo überwiegend Leut sind die nahezu nur "Windows" nutzen.

"Linux ist nicht Windows." schrieb ich schon selbst, es bringt nichts dies mehrmals zu wiederholen, des bin ich mir von vorneherein klar. Ein "MS-DOS" und eine "DOS Box" sind auch kein "Dos", genauso wenig wie sonstige "Emulatoren" jene eigentliche Umsetzungen sind. Mir ist bewusst das der Umgang, die Verarbeitung, die Maschinenschlüssel und so weiter wesentlich anders sind, darum ging es nicht (ich bin nicht blöd und ich weiß das es wurde nicht behauptet wurde, das ist aber auch nicht die Aussage von "ich bin nicht blöd").

Das es nahezu keine perfekte Empfehlung gibt, das ist mir auch klar, mir ist bewusst, ohne Einschränkungen das fast jeder was anderes empfehlen könnte. Ein wenig hatte ich mich zuvor schon "schlau" gelesen (soweit schlau hier passen kann, bei der Masse die man sich dazu einlesen kann). Wie erwähnt der Text anfangs ist nicht grundlos und sollte die Zahl der Empfehlungen, anhand von Erfahrungen jener die sowas nutzen, eingrenzen. Ich suche sozusagen, bezüglich meiner Beschreibung, Erfahrungswerte, was möglichst passt. Was am Ende übrig bleibt, wozu ich mich letztendlich entscheide und was ich damit mache, bleibt ja mir überlassen. Das was mir am passendsten vorkommt, durch nochmals nachlesen, jener Umsetzung (/jenes "Linux"), sowie jene Erfahrung dazu, wird jedoch ein starken Einfluss darauf nehmen, wofür ich mich entscheiden werde, statt komplett "blind" oder auch komplett meinen Bedarf außenvorzulassen mich für eine Umsetzung zu entscheiden.

Wenn ich "mein "Linux"" habe und ich an Schwierigkeiten komme wie was läuft (wegen "Windows"-Anwendungen), gehört es ganz klar nicht hier hin, dann habe ich zu schauen wie ich es gelöst bekomme oder hab dann halt Pech. Und ich werd mich dann da ins "kalte Wasser schmeißen", neuer Rechner da, nur Linux drauf (solang es keinen anderen passenden Ersatz gibt) und los. Zur Not hab ich nebenbei ja noch diesen Rechner hier voraussichtlich, als auch noch andere Kleingeräte, wo ich was Suchen sowie aushelfen kann, wenn ich was brauche. So mach ich es bislang mit jedem Gerät bei mir, einmal richtig einrichten und solang es nicht irgendwie abschmiert, also neu aufgelegt werden brauch, bleibt es dauerhaft so erhalten wie ich es einmal gründlich von Anfang an eingerichtet habe, mit gegebenenfalls kleinen Ergänzungen an zusätzlichen Anwendungen (um es deutlicher zu sagen, handhabe es bislang nicht nur bei "Windows" so und es funktioniert soweit zufriedenstellend).

----------


## Sauerland1

Noch einmal:
10 Linux User = 11 verschiedene Vorschläge zu einer Distribution.

Du kannst prinzipiell jede Distribution nehmen und die konfigurieren, wie du willst.
Ich hab nur die "großen" Distributionen erwähnt, denn dort bekommen Linux Einsteiger die beste Hilfe bzw. gibt es ein großes Wiki.

Jetzt liegt es an Dir, nimm Virtualbox unter Windows und installier dir dort eine Linux Maschine oder schreib das Linux ISO auf einen Stick.
Beides dient für dich zum ausprobieren der jeweiligen Distribution.

----------


## Fis069

"10 Linux User = 11 verschiedene Vorschläge zu einer Distribution." dies wusste ich bevor ich mein Text schrieb (versuchte es verständlich zu machen dass ich es weiß), dennoch schrieb ich mein Text aus Gründen. Wie erwähnt, mir geht es um die Erfahrung jener die längst es ähnlich nutzen. Eben bekam ich weitere Umsetzungen ("Pop OS", "Arch", "Gentoo", "CentOS"; sind aber für mich oder Neulinge womöglich zu speziell) und ein weiteres Hilfsmittel ("Lutris") mit (wobei es in einem anderem "Forum" um was ganz anderes ging, ob jener Betreiber jene Anwendung für "Linux" veröffentlichen; war nur neugierig die Antworten mir anzusehen).

Danke für allerlei Antwort (/Mühe).

----------


## Sauerland1

Ich  bin hier raus.....

----------


## corresponder

Da bin ich bei dir @Sauerland1, der TE möchte, soweit ich das sehe, gar kein GNU/Linux nutzen.
Er möchte ein Windows ohne die Nachteile. Das gibt es so nicht und wenn jemand so auf den Programmen, die es "nur unter Windows" gibt, besteht, dem ist hier nicht zu helfen.

gruss

----------


## Schreibtroll

Ähem...

Das war jetzt Nr. 3 - irgendwas muss im diesjährigen Spekulatius gewesen sein...  :Confused:

----------


## corresponder

Irgendwie ist das ein gesellschaftliches Phänomen, die Menschen wollen nichts dazu lernen, viele.
Genau das, was für mich opensource bringt, nämlich das lebenslange lernen, verschreckt die Umsteigerinnen....

leider

----------


## marce

(1) Windowsanwendungen laufen am besten unter Windows.
(2) Emulatoren oder VMs können helfen, Anwedungen unter einem anderen Hauptbetriebsystem zum laufen zu bekommen. Ob's Spaß macht - andere Baustelle.

(3) "Welches Linux" ist die falsche Frage. Linux gibt's nur eines - das ist der der Kernel.
(4) Welche Distribution ist auch egal, wenn man ein paar Dinge bei der Auswahl betrachtet. Welche Dinge hängt von der Anforderung und der Bereitschaft des Aussuchden ab.
(5) Was Du suchst ist das "Design" - sprich die grafische Oberfläche. Da gibt's ein paar Dutzend zur Auwahl. Welche Dir zusagt kannst nur Du selbst herausfinden.

Zudem - es mag auch ein "Erbe" der neuen Zeiten sein - aber in Foren hat es sich bewährt, keine allumfassenden Beratungsthreads zu starten sondern einzelne Fragen in einzelne Threads zu packen und das nicht mit reichlich Prosa zu garnieren.

----------


## Fis069

Bezüglich corresponder und Schreibtroll, keine Ahnung warum man so abfällig wird. Ich bin stets am Lernen und natürlich werd ich das "Linux" sozusagen als Ersatz für "Windows" nutzen, weil ich jener Firma den Rücken kehre. Besser erwähnt, wenn Apfel und "Microsoft" wegfallen, wüsste ich nichts anderes mehr zu nutzen, außer "Linux". Das heißt nicht dass ich nichts zu "Linux" verstanden hätte, wie dass es kein "Windows" sei oder einiges dort anders funktioniert (das ist mir zuvor schon klar gewesen). Ebenso heißt es nicht dass ich nicht dazu lerne. Wenn man nichts beitragen/helfen mag, muss man auch nicht scheiben.

Bezüglich marce, 1 und 2 sind mir bekannt. 3 und 4 hatte ich mich zuvor was lesend wahrgenommen, hab ich mich noch zu vertiefen. Möglich das 3-5 zutreffen, aber es kommt mir nicht nur aufs Aussehen an, sondern auch um die Handhabung. Welche mir zusagen würde, hab ich ja möglichst genau beschrieben, was ich bräuchte.
Was den letzten Hinweis angeht, mir geht es auch nicht um eine Beratung, sondern um Erfahrung anderer ähnlich meinem Bedarf. Anders könnte man sagen, wer hat welche Umsetzung genutzt, welcher ein ähnlichen Bedarf wie meinem hat. Oder wer hat Erfahrung/Wissen um am besten sagen zu können, was zu meinem Bedarf am besten an Umsetzung passen würde. Da geht es nicht um Sätze lange Texte, sondern einfach, möglichst zugeschnitten auf mein Bedarf, Empfehlungen erwähnen.

Wie ich "mein "Linux"" nutze, kann allen die nicht helfen wollen oder nichts mit "Windows"-Anwendungen zu tun haben, egal sein. Hier soll es nicht um Oberlehrer gegen Neuling gehen, sondern frage nach welcher Umsetzung ich am besten "zu greifen" hätte. Vieles werd ich dann lernen, sobald der Rechner hier ist und das "Linux" als alleiniges Betriebswesen drauf läuft, mit Unterstützung möglichst vieler Anwendungen die ich nun mal bislang auf "Windows" nutze oder besser Ersatz für "Linux" gefunden habe (also keine "Windows"-Anwendung sind). Ich brauch kein Oberlehrer der von oben herab meint mal sein "Senf" dazu gibt (ich lebe jedoch Meinungsfreiheit, dem tue ich nichts verschließen, daher gehe ich auch nicht gegen wen dass man nicht seine Meinung äußern darf), weil wieder wer was mit "Windows" kommt (/nervt), sondern eher auf Augenhöhe sich Empfehlungen sucht der ein neuen Bereich betritt, wie ich am angenehmsten darin Fuß fassen kann.

Ähnlich als würden 2 Bekannte (/Freunde/Kollegen) miteinander reden und einer empfiehlt dem anderen mal "Linux" auszuprobieren, aber die Frage offen bleibt, welche Umsetzung würde am ehesten passen (dazu hab ich ja genug beschrieben). Mit der Zeit werd ich eh einiges mehr dazu lernen und merken was ich noch für Möglichkeiten damit habe und was (jedenfalls erstmal) gar nicht geht. Eigentlich ist alles, außer Empfehlungen (möglichst nach meinem Geschmack) an Umsetzungen von "Linux", hier fehl am Platz. Ich versuch letztendlich die Auswahl anhand von Erfahrungen/Wissen einzugrenzen, mein Einstieg bezüglich meines Bedarfs, zu vereinfachen. Doch wie schon erwähnt, wer nicht helfen will, muss auch nicht schreiben (statt sich gewissermaßen zu "freuen", ähnlich wie "oh du bemühst dich auch unsere Sprache zu sprechen" oder ähnliches, dass wer neues sich damit beschäftigt und dazu kommt, wenn auch mit Eigenart). Meinen Weg, samt möglichst vielen "Windows"-Anwendungen, werd ich mittels "Linux" sowieso gehen.


Vielleicht hilft ja eine Veranschaulichung (man könnte sich es auch in (Handwerks-?)Berufe vorstellen). Jemand wie ich kommt und möchte was möglichst passendes haben. Auf anderer Seit versteht, oh also nicht genau eine 1 zu 1 Kopie und versteht es ist einiges anders. Kommt dann an mich herangetreten und sagt, das was du willst ist zwar weit entfernt, doch mit meinem Wissen und Erfahrung ist jene Umsetzung das was am nächsten kommt. Gegebenenfalls noch paar Vor- und Nachteile, weil manche womöglich noch mit anderen Umsetzungen kommen. Am Ende tun sich 1-5 (falls denn sehr viele mit Empfehlungen kommen) hervor, teils mit Gesprächen untereinander bezüglich des Bedarfs, was die Vor- und Nachteile am besten nahe kommt. Am Ende les ich mich zu jenen Umsetzungen durch und entscheide mich, welche ich nutzen werde.
Dazu brauch keiner groß was arbeiten, lesen oder sonst was machen, außer hier untereinander ein wenig, bezüglich meines Bedarfs, "fachsimpeln" (vorausgesetzt es finden sich welche) und auf sein Wissen/Erfahrung zurückgreifen. Aber vielleicht verlange ich hier auch zu viel und hab ein anderes "Forum" zu finden wo Leut sich auskennen/erfahren sind, sowie bereit wären mit Anstand und Rücksicht entsprechend zu helfen (bitte nicht missverstehen dass die Leut hier schlecht sind oder nichts verstehen, dass ist nicht der Fall und nicht gemeint).   :Frown:  Wäre unschön komplett blind mich mit Umsetzungen auseinander zu setzen, aber notfalls geht es nicht anders... .

----------


## Sauerland1

Was ist dein "Bedarf", deine "Anforderungen", deine "Umsetzung"?
Und das bitte kurz und prägnant, keine Buchseiten......
Um es mit deine Worten zu umfassen:



> Da geht es nicht um Sätze lange Texte, sondern einfach, möglichst zugeschnitten auf mein Bedarf, Empfehlungen erwähnen.

----------


## corresponder

> Bezüglich corresponder und Schreibtroll, keine Ahnung warum man so abfällig wird.


Das war keineswegs abfällig gemeint. Du schreibst Romane und für mich ist das Resultat: 
ich möchte weiter alle Windows Programme nutzen, die ich kenne und brauche.
Das wird nicht funktionieren bzw. ist dann Windows die bessere Wahl.

Dafür brauchst du deine Energie nicht in das Schreiben hier zu investieren sondern könntest schon längst ein Linux installiert haben
und dann fragen, wenn Probeme auftreten.

my 2 cent

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

Einige Foristen hängen auch meiner Ansicht nach sehr am Problem-Lösung-Workflow und können sich nur schwer auf ein Gespräch einlassen. Aber gut, jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.

Einige deiner Annahmen sind korrekt (Firefox und VLC gibt es auch unter Linux), bei anderen täuschst du dich jedoch, Fis069. Zunächst solltest du wissen, dass Computerkonzerne wie Apple und Microsoft sehr wohl wissen, dass viele Menschen keine Änderungen mögen, insbesondere nicht an der grafischen Oberfläche des Computers, den sie täglich als Arbeits- oder Freizeitgerät benutzen und eigentlich zufrieden sind mit dem alten Stand. Darin hat man sich eingearbeitet, daran hat man sich gewöhnt, so funktioniert es, so soll es bleiben. *Insbesondere Microsoft ist einem großen Druck ausgesetzt von Unternehmen, möglichst wenig an Windows zu ändern, damit sie nicht mit jeder neuen Version ihre Mitarbeiter umschulen müssen.* Da Linux vor allem als Unterbau von Android und der Cloud eingesetzt wird, ist der Druck auf die (vielen/kleinen) Linux-Unternehmen wesentlich geringer. Anders ausgedrückt: bei Linux kann es viel eher dazu kommen, dass sich die graphische Oberfläche komplett ändert als bei Windows und macOS. Und wenn man von den Windows-Kacheln mal absieht, hat sich doch wirklich nicht viel geändert in den ganzen Versionen, oder? Einige Anwender werfen Microsoft und Apple sogar vor, dass sie sich nichts mehr trauen und ihre Systeme nur noch mit kleinen Schritten erweitern statt mal komplett zu überarbeiten. Tja, es gibt wirklich Anwender, die komplett gegenteilig zu dir ticken, Fis069.  :Wink: 

Zusammengefasst würde ich dir die Empfehlung geben, nicht so sehr auf das zu Hören, was irgendwelche Profis zur Stabilität und Freiheit von Linux erzählen, weil das für dich keine relevanten Kategorien sind. Versuche lieber die augenscheinlichen Änderungen von Windows nicht so eng zu sehen, denn letztlich gibt es in Windows 11 immer noch ein Startmenü und ein DOS-Fenster und das System kann nach wie vor viele alte DOS-Programme ausführen. Windows ist nicht das Minimum an Kontinuität, vielleicht auch nicht das Maximum (ich denke diese Krone geht an Unternehmens- und Militärsysteme, die für Privatkunden keine Rolle spielen), aber doch recht nahe am Maximum dran.

----------


## Fis069

Erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Bezüglich Sauerland, der Anfang um den Bedarf möglichst genau zu kennen, ist nun mal mehr Text, warum ich anfangs so lang schrieb. In Hoffnung dass es auch richtig verstanden wird, wie ich es meine (damit habe ich nicht selten Schwierigkeiten). Zum einen habe ich zum Aussehen und Handhabung erwähnt, dass es wie "Windows 7" (oder älteres "Windows") sein soll, keineswegs wie die neueren. Es jedoch Unterstützung und Annahme findet, wie die neueren "Windows"e.

Wie man merkt ich kann mich nur wie ganz am Anfang wiederholen, wo teils auch Leistungen erwähnt werden. Mit all dem man auf Bedarf, Anforderung und Umsetzung schließen lassen. Ich rechne trotz der Beschreibung anfangs oder eben hier, mit starken Einschnitte. Doch an einem Meter Höhe ist eine 10 Zentimeter Schnur länger dran als gar nichts oder eine 1 Zentimeter Schnur.

Bezüglich corresponder, ja gut, das sind unterschiedliche Geschmäcker und Möglichkeiten. Ich versuch mich so verständlich zu machen, wie ich meine dass es richtig ist. An sich mag ich auch nicht viel schreiben, aber weiß es nicht wirklich anders zu schreiben, ohne dass es später heißt, hätteste es erwähnt, dann wäre das Ergebnis ein anderes. Ich hoffe auch nichts vergessen zu haben zu erwähnen, aber da hab ich notfalls ebenfalls Pech, wenn mir was zu erwähnendes nicht einfällt und andere nicht versteht was ich meine. Liegt womöglich auch an meiner Schwäche.

Ich rechne längst damit dass einiges (erstmal) nicht funktionieren wird und bin gespannt (/neugierig) was alles nicht funktioniert und bei anderen was ich zum Funktionieren umzusetzen habe. Zu "Windows" durfte ich auch immer dazu lernen, wenn was nicht funktionierte, vor allem wenn es irgendwann zu neu war und ich stark veraltete Anwendungen nutzen mochte oder es überhaupt nicht für "Windows" gedacht war. Bislang hab ich das meiste irgendwie gelöst. Dies ist jedoch einer der wenigen Fälle wo ich vorab Hilfe suche, bei den "zahllos" vielen Möglichkeiten an Umsetzungen.

Bezüglich ThorstenHirsch, würde sogar passen, wenn man bedenkt dass es weniger um ein technisches "Problem" geht, sondern eher um die Auswahl der Umsetzung, aber da hat es auch zugeschnitten auf den Bedarf anfangs zu gehen.
Nicht nur jene Firmen sind so, die menschliche "Psychologie" ist so, möglichst immer das zu nutzen was man kennt. Doch ich bin wer, der auch neue Wege kennt, auch wenn ich altbekanntes möglichst wenig vermissen mag, notfalls aber ohne komplett ohne das alte vorangehe (doch der Notfall muss ja nicht sein und es gibt je Lösungen zu einigem).

Der "Start"-Bereich hat sich nach "Windows 7" auch stark geändert, selbst wenn es Anpassungen danach gab dass man es sich ähnlich anzeigen lassen konnte. Auch Handhabungen haben sich geändert, alles wurde auf Geräte für unterwegs geändert. Doch dies hat mich weniger von "Microsoft" entfernt, als nur auf ein gutes neuere Veröffentlichung zu warten.

Die Abkehr von der Firma kam durch andere Handlungen, die ich nicht unterstütze aber jetzt auch nicht erwähnen mag. Letztendlich ist diese Firma für mich nicht mehr tragbar. Dass es Leut gibt die gegenteilig wie ich denken und sind, ist mir klar. Ich bin sehr Eigen und da gibt es eine Vielzahl die mich nicht mal verstehen.

Wenn es was anderes als "Linux" gibt, dass ebenfalls soweit möglich mein Bedarf deckt, würde ich auch was anderes versuchen. Doch mittlerweile fallen Apfel und "Microsoft" für mich komplett raus. Dennoch will ich gern ein Rechner mit einem Betriebswesen, eines welches ich umgehen kann und möglichst viel nutze, was ich habe, mit einer Handhabung die ich für "Heimrechner" anerkenne. Derzeit kenne ich einzig nur noch "Linux" das annähernd das bieten kann was ich brauche. Es bleibt nur die Frage nach der Umsetzung.

Anfangs erwähnte Umsetzungen wie "Zorin" und "Monitor Center" sahen für mich recht passend aus, doch der Schein kann trügen (Schein und Sein sind oft unterschiedlich), grade weil ich ein Neuling bin. Auch von mir erwähntes "Ubuntu" nahm ich mehrmals (wie teils auch von Sauerland1 empfohlen wurde) förderlich war. Doch es gibt vieles was ich (noch) nicht kenne und vieles wird zugleich auch gar nichts mit meinem Bedarf wirklich zu tun haben, nehme ich mal an.

----------


## marce

... dann würde ich empfehlen, einfach mal div. Distributionen mit div. grafischen Oberflächen in einer VM zu installieren und da zu schauen, welche Dir von der Bedienung und Optik her zusagt.

(und dir voher evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Grundlagenartikel zu den wesentlichen Unterschieden der Distributionen durchzulesen - evtl. bekommst Du da dann das Gefühl dafür, was Du "an der Stelle" willst)

----------


## Sauerland1

> ... dann würde ich empfehlen, einfach mal div. Distributionen mit div. grafischen Oberflächen in einer VM zu installieren und da zu schauen, welche Dir von der Bedienung und Optik her zusagt.
> 
> (und dir voher evtl. noch den einen oder anderen Grundlagenartikel zu den wesentlichen Unterschieden der Distributionen durchzulesen - evtl. bekommst Du da dann das Gefühl dafür, was Du "an der Stelle" willst)


Das wollen wir doch nicht, wir wollen Antworten.........

Hatte ich doch auch schon gesagt......

----------


## Fis069

Bezüglich marce, als würd ich selbst nicht drauf kommen, das eine oder andere durchzulesen oder gegebenenfalls auszuprobieren. Hätte ich allerlei Schreiben und Fragen sparen können und doch tat ich es ... Als wäre ich wer der ein weit unterdurchschnittlichen "IQ" hätte und gar nichts auf die Reihe bekäme ("wo ist der Einschalter?"; zumal es nicht mal ein Schalter sondern ein Taster wäre), also echt. Wenn ihr nicht unbedingt Eure Meinung loswerden wollt (Meinungsfreiheit), dann lasst doch bitte Ratschläge "für Dummies" (nicht von sondern für) sein, worum es hier nicht geht. Ich kann selber (mit-)denken (oder  auch zumindest gegebenenfalls das eine oder andere raussuchen und mich schlau machen), aber ich kann nicht Erfahrungswerte und Wissen aus Gedanken anderer lesen, schon gar nicht aus der Ferne. Es ist eine Sache, einfach was anzuwenden oder nach Beschreibungen zu gehen, was anderes vorab erst Erfahrungswerte und Wissen einzuholen und dies in die Entscheidung einfließen zu lassen. "Theorie" und "Praxis" sind nicht immer gleich, daher kann ich lesen was ich will, Erfahrung und Wissen sind nicht unwichtig.

Bezüglich Sauerland1, ergänz Antworten zu Erfahrungswerte/Wissen (klar sind auch Antworten, schränkt die Art der Antwort jedoch ein), mit vielleicht noch Vor- Und Nachteilen (bezüglich meines viel erwähnten Bedarf angepasst) und es passt eher.

----------


## Sauerland1

Naja, viele Antworten die dir genehm sind wirst du wohl nicht bekommen.........

Auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst:
Selber ausprobieren ist das einzige, was du machen kannst.

----------


## Fis069

Ich rechnete eigentlich eh damit, entweder mehr Empfehlungen die nicht mein Anliegen wirklich entsprechen und oder kaum Antworten die meinen Bedarf entsprechen, zumal die nächsten (wie auch vergangene) Tage nicht unbedingt jeder daheim am Rechner sitzt, wer antworten könnte. Jedoch hoffte ich eher weniger "Oberlehrer" anzutreffen als reife Mitglieder, die, wenn man auf ein Anliegen eingeht, dann möglichst passenden Antworten was dem entspricht was ich eingangs "erfragte".

Klar es war auch was zwischendurch dabei dass gar nicht mal so verkehrt war zu erwähnen, doch die meisten Antworten geben mir eher zu verstehen, als wäre ich so schlau wie ein Ahnungsloser Nichtsnutz "0815" Frager (schließt nicht auf das "Forum" sondern allgemein im Netz, jene Frager, einige von den nennt man anscheinend "Trolle") sein Ausgang hinten nicht abgewischt bekommt. Ich hoffe man weiß in etwa was ich meine. Das hat nichts mehr mir Antworten zu tun die mir genehm oder nicht genehm sind.

Wenn man abseits des eigentlichen Anliegen mitwirken/helfen mag, heißt es eigentlich sich "konstruktiv" einbringen (oder Meinungsäußerung), statt Anfänger Sachen durchzugehen, die ich gar nicht "erfragt" habe. So Kleinkram, gut nenn ich es lieber Anfänger, Sachen (les mal/probier mal) als würde man mit so einem Hinweis grad das Rad erfinden, als gäbe es nur paar wenige Umsetzungen und bräuchte 0 Erfahrung und Wissen dazu und verbraucht auch 0 Zeit, allein das richtige einrichten.

Als wäre es so schwer entweder nichts zu schreiben oder "meine Empfehlung für dein Anliegen, wenn auch noch total weit weg den Bedarf gut zu decken, wäre Xyz", gegebenenfalls (kein muss) dazu noch, "diese hat verglichen zu jenen anderen Umsetzung jene Vorteile dafür aber auch diese andere Nachteile, bezüglich dem was du versuchst umzusetzen oder möchtest".

Total kurz und komplett auf die Anfrage eingegangen (was wenigstens einer Ansatzweise getan hat), Note 1+ weiter geht es, bringt einen viel weiter als jegliche Belehrung. Ne lieber einen auf Oberlehrer machen was bei mir nur ein gegenteilige Wirkung erreicht und mal voll das Anliegen bei weitem verfehlt (bei manchen Dingen würde man sagen, "Note 6, setzen, Nachsitzen" sagen). Ich bin froh dass ich mich zusammenreiß und nicht "aus meiner Haut fahre", so wie ich mich bei manchen Antworten fühle.

(Wahrscheinlich hab ich manches auch missverstanden, denn man kann jemand sagen er sei blöd, aber man kann auch jemanden etwas erwähnen dass dem sagt das er blöd sei ohne es ihm direkt zu sagen; so nach dem Motto, "schau mal, das ist ein Lichtschalter, der ist dafür da um Licht ein und auszuschalten, das habe ich dir zu sagen, obwohl du körperlich erwachsen bist, im Gehirn jedoch noch ein Kind und hast erst noch zu lernen was Kinder lernen, kannst ja nicht mal 1+1 rechnen" *aufreg aufreg aufreg*, ich weiß bissi übertrieben dargestellt, aber dann bekommt man vielleicht eine Ahnung wie ich mich bei manchen Antworten fühle).

Wobei wenn man es richtig versteht, dürfte es gar nicht mal so schwer sein als Erfahrender was eher passendes zu finden (aus dem eigenem Schatz an Wissen und Erfahrung, ohne im Netz groß zu suchen), denn das die Anwendungen laufen ist zweitrangig, es geht vorrangig um Handhabung, Aufbau, Darstellung, Annahme (also nicht ausgeschlossen werden wegen dem Alter des Betriebswesens) und "Nachhaltigkeit"; erst dann kommen die Anwendungen, doch leistungsbedingt zu wichtig um diese außer Acht zu lassen. Würde es mir vorrangig um die Anwendungen gehen, hätte ich längst ein neueres "Windows".

Wenn ich nach einem Betriebswesen frag, frag ich nicht nach Anwendungen (ob die dann laufen). Doch ähnlich wie beim Rechner, ist es nicht unwichtig zu wissen wofür es denn gebraucht wird, um eine möglichst passende Empfehlung abzugeben (dann kommen Anwendungen dazu, dass man weiß womit hat dieses Betriebswesen zu arbeiten). Dass Empfehlungen nicht 100/100 zutrifft ist auch klar (man gibt etwas wieder das dem möglichst nahe kommt oder tastet sich voran), niemand ist perfekt und eigentlich niemand kann in andere reinsehen zu sagen was genau wer sucht (geschweige denn allwissend zu sein um genau das passende sagen zu können). Ich verlange nichts Unmenschliches oder total viel Arbeit (siehe *Beispiel*satz im Absatz weiter oben, "Als wäre es so schwer…").

Mein Anliegen oder Frage ist halt sehr eigen, warum ich mich ja eher an ein Ort wende, die erfahrener (gegebenenfalls auch Reifer, als beispielsweise "Gutefrage.net") sein dürften. Wenn es nur um irgendein "Linux" ginge oder nur um eine Art "Windows" möglichst nachzuempfinden, wäre es ja noch einfach (suche "Windows" X als "Linux"), doch so einfach ist mein Anliegen nicht, sonst hätte ich wirklich hier nicht schreiben brauchen für derart einfaches. Dafür gibt es genug Texte und Hilfen wie man ein bestimmtes "Windows" möglichst zu "Linux" umgesetzt bekommt.

Es lässt sich veranschaulichen mit folgendem Beispiel, frag ich ein Leien wie man eine möglichst eigene (/spezielle) Spannung erhalte (statt einer weit verbreiteten Spanungshöhe/-stärke) oder frag ich jemand vom Fach. Während der Leie wenigstens noch auf Transistoren kommt, erwägt der vom Fach ob es sich mit Spulen oder Transistoren umsetzen ließe, gegebenenfalls auch Kondensatoren und wer weiß was noch mittlerweile im Bereich möglich wäre (ein eigenen Generator bauen mit genau jenen Werten), deswegen unter anderem fragt man ja nach Erfahrung und Wissen statt sich blind links versuchen was einem grad einfällt.

Bitte hier nicht zu sehr auf Elektro versteifen, es würde auch mit allerlei anderen Bereichen gehen (zumindest handwerklich), sei es "Chemie" bestimmte Stoffe zu mischen oder oder oder, es war einfach ein veranschaulichendes Beispiel (man kann Holz mit einem Hobler begradigen, aber auch mit Schleifpapier, Schleifmaschine oder einem Schraubendreher, geschweige einem Buttermesser, zu jeweils sieht und fühlt sich dann auch das Ergebnis aus/an. Oder auch für hier passender, man kann Schaltungen "programmieren" vieles mit "nor" und "nand" oder "and" und "or", aber auch eine Mischung daraus, die Frage nach welchem Ergebnis oder Umsetzung wurde gefragt, statt es irgendwie zu machen).

Es gibt genug (viele) andere Dinge, wo ich mich einfach (erst) ausprobiere und bei gelegentlich anderen Dingen lerne ich erst und versuche dann. Wenn ich nichts eigensinnig versuchen würde, hätte ich kaum die Erfahrung die ich habe. Teils warum manche Leut an mich ran treten, dies oder jenes umzusetzen, weil ich so erfahren bin und mancher von den meinen ich sei ein „Experte“ wozu ich dann entgegne, nein ich habe es nicht gelernt, bin kein entsprechender Vertreter oder Erschaffer dessen, ich bin nur ein Erfahrener weil ich viel ausprobiere.

Hoffentlich hab ich einiges aufgeklärt, auch wenn es ein "Roman" an Text ist, aber anscheinend kann ich mich hier grade schwer verständlich machen und dennoch leider nichts scheinbar Unwichtiges auslassen, dass am Ende doch kein "Roman" werden würde. Das wichtigste ist eigentlich der 4. Absatz. So einfach und doch so schwer...

----------


## towo2099

Der Post schreit nach einem *Plonk*

----------


## Fis069

Erst wusste ich nicht was "Plonk" heißt und hätte mich (ahnungslos) darüber amüsiert, aber geil (dank kurzer schneller Suche) diese Mühe und weit über ne Stunde Zeit derartig zu beschreiben -.- 
Wobei soweit ich es verstand, was ich dazu gelesen habe nicht ein "Post" damit gemeint ist sondern der Nutzer vom "Post" ... . Doch weil ich es aus "Wikipedia" schnell erlas, kann es auch sehr falsch sein was ich las.

----------


## corresponder

Was meinst du mit "Oberlehrer"?

Jetzt schreib doch einfach mal, was der Computer leisten soll, was möchtest du mit dem erledigen
und installier einfach ein Linux, dann wirst du sehen.

Es wurden dir schon ein paar Antworten gegeben, die du ignorierst.
Oder schreib weiterhin Romane, das scheint auch mit Windows problemlos zu funktionieren...

;-P

----------


## marce

Nein, Du kapierst es nicht. Es geht hier um Geschmacksfragen. Die kann nur einer beantworten - der, den es betrifft. Da kannst Du hier Romane schreiben so viel Du willst. Und als Oberlehrer kommst eher Du hier rüber.

Wir als Forum können nur bei konkreten Fragen helfen - und die hast Du aktuell nicht. Wir kennen weder Deine Hardware, noch Deine konkreten Anforderungen an Anwendungen.

... aber - um das abzukürzen - Du willst konkrete Empfehlungen? Ok - nimm Fedora mit Xfce. Damit geht alles und es hat ein Startmenü wie Windows 7 (oder zumindest so ähnlich). Das hätte zwar Debian, Arch, OpenSuse, AlmaLinux mit Xfce auch, ebenso mit KDE, Gnome, OpenBox, Cinnamon, LXDE, ...

----------


## Schreibtroll

@marce:

Fedora ist aber nix für Romanciers und Oberlehrer. Schon gar nicht mit XFCE. Ich würde Debian mit Mate empfehlen:

Bildschirmfoto zu 2022-12-31 10-56-15.png

Erinnert stark an W2k oder?!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Und so können wir uns hier nen "Wolf" empfehlen und es führt zu nix da er weder seinen Geschmack noch seine Anforderungen klar definiert hat.

----------


## stefan.becker

@Fis069

In der Zeit, die du brauchst, um deine kilometerlangen Posts zu schreiben, die eh keiner mehr lesen mag, hättest du schon lange mal VirtualBox und darin ein Linux installieren können. 

Probieren geht über Studieren.

Auf manche Fragen gibt es eben nicht "die Antwort". Und das ist hier so ein Thema.

----------


## Fis069

Zu *corresponder*, ich mein die Empfehlungen worauf man allein kommt und eher zeigen dass man nicht selber denken kann (unabhängig ob es auch so gemeint wurde). Ich mag nicht genauer wiederholen, bevor ich das unschöne Gefühl wieder aufwühle, ist eigentlich zu genüge im Text erklärt worden.

Besser erwähnen als am Anfang kann ich nicht, wüsste auch nicht wie oder was ich anders noch erwähnen können sollte. Mein Bruder hat sich noch nicht die Zeit genommen mit mir darüber zu reden, stattdessen einfach ein Gerät mal hingestellt (/gekauft), dass ich komplett ablehnte und sagte dies bitte zurückzusenden. Das Ding war zu klein (-> Rechner, zu wenig Platz innen drin), "Windows 11" war drauf, ist von "HP" (sind von mir aus gut bei Drucker und ähnliches, jedoch grottig bei Rechner, meiner Ansicht und Erfahrung nach), zu wenig "Hertz" (ohne "boost"), wenn ich es richtig sah gab es nur SSD (fürs langfristige Speichern oder gar Hauptspeicher sollte man HDD nutzen; SSD ist eher gut um die Leistung zu fördern) und so weiter (die Ausgänge hinten hab ich mir nicht mal angesehen).

Ich hab bislang hier nichts "ignoriert"


Zu *marce*, ich hab nur versucht zu vermitteln was hier erfragt/erbeten wird, nicht groß zu belehren oder abseits von etwas gefragt/erbetenem an zu tun oder sagen/schreiben zu empfehlen. Besser als es anfangs geschrieben, kann ich nicht erwähnen was ich brauche. Aussehen, Handhabung (/"Funktionalität") möglichst wie "Windows 7" (oder notfalls älter), zugleich dass es jedoch nicht wie "Windows 11" (oder älter) aufgrund des Alters oder weil es nicht mehr unterstützt wird, Verarbeitung und oder Verbindung "blockiert" wird.

Immerhin danke, für die Empfehlungen (bin mir nur nicht so sicher ob alles so passt, manches bestimmt/hoffentlich, aber die in Richtung meinte ich es).


Zu *Schreibtroll*, das Bild sieht gar nicht mal so verkehrt aus, im Groben. Gut mit "Linux" erwarte auch nicht zwingend das schönere Aussehen wie ich es gewohnt bin (ist ja kein "Windows").
Wenn der Rest auch so ist (Handhabung, Verarbeitung und so weiter, aber dennoch entsprechend wie neueres angenommen wird), wie ich es mag, würde es grob ja schon mal hinkommen, was ich suche.
Und auch in erster Zeile ist teils was ich meinte, jenes nicht zu empfehlen (ein Teil auf mich bezogene Beschreibung beachte ich hier absichtlich nicht), würde nur fehlen warum, ist aber kein Muss. Kein Fedora mit XFCE (zu viel Kenner-Wissen vorausgesetzt, Bedarf womöglich mehr Hilfe als allgemein breit/schnell verfügbar (also zu eigen), nichts für Anfänger, …).


Zu *stefan.becker*, normal erwähn ich bei nahezu allem auch, "Probieren geht über Studieren". Hierbei werd ich jedoch sozusagen gleich "von 0 auf 100" oder auch mich direkt "ins kalte Wasser schmeißen" umsetzen. Dies hier dient mit zur Vorbereitung/Planung dessen. Ich hab eigentlich gar nicht vor "Linux" mittels "virtueller Maschine" zu testen.
Sondern möglichst gut vorher "aussondiert" und dann sozusagen ziemlich blind, aber möglichst nicht blind dank Vorbereitung auch hierdurch, auf neuem Rechner starten und nach Möglichkeit mich damit zufrieden geben, bis Jahre später ein neuerer Rechner käme und wieder ein neueres Betriebswesen.

Wäre unschön und blöd dann wieder die Kiste komplett platt zu machen weil es nicht passt, aber nur im Notfall zu verwenden. Gewissermaßen, nach der Vorbereitung, wie der Spruch, "es wird gegessen was auf dem Tisch kommt". Das möglichst passend oder wie teils erwähnt wird, geschmackvoll zu machen, ist die Vorarbeit (ohne "virtuelle Maschine").
Aber mal sehen, vielleicht, wenn ich was scheinbar gefunden habe, teils dank euch, spiel ich vielleicht doch mal kurz an diesem Rechner was auf. Ich bin ja nicht unbelehrbar. Normalerweise bleib ich bei einer Entscheidung, wenn ich mich entschieden habe und es sich nicht als völliger Reinfall/Fehler zeigte.
Vielleicht hab ich heir auch noch paar andere Gedankenfehler, teils Trauma gepaart mit fehlender Kenntnis.

----------


## Sauerland1

> Sondern möglichst gut vorher "aussondiert" und dann sozusagen ziemlich  blind, aber möglichst nicht blind dank Vorbereitung auch hierdurch, auf  neuem Rechner starten und nach Möglichkeit mich damit zufrieden geben,  bis Jahre später ein neuerer Rechner käme und wieder ein neueres  Betriebswesen.


Dazu habe ich schon mal gesagt:



> Noch einmal:
> 10 Linux User = 11 verschiedene Vorschläge zu einer Distribution.
> 
> Du kannst prinzipiell jede Distribution nehmen und die konfigurieren, wie du willst.
> Ich hab nur die "großen" Distributionen erwähnt, denn dort bekommen  Linux Einsteiger die beste Hilfe bzw. gibt es ein großes Wiki.
> 
> Jetzt liegt es an Dir, nimm Virtualbox unter Windows und installier dir  dort eine Linux Maschine oder schreib das Linux ISO auf einen Stick.
> Beides dient für dich zum ausprobieren der jeweiligen Distribution.


Und genau deswegen sagt jeder:
Teste es selbst.

Übrigens wirst du dich von Windows distanzieren müssen, jede Distribition ist eigen.
Beste Beispiel:
Netzwerk manuell einstellen.
Bei der einen Distribution gibt es dafür ein grafisches Programm, bei anderen musst du es über Textdateien einrichten......

Daher  nochmals
ausprobieren.

----------


## towo2099

Und wieder Zeit damit vergeudet, einen sinnfreien Roman zu verfassen, ohne jeglichen nützlichen Inhalt.
Langsam wird der Thread immer mehr zu einem Troll-Thread.

----------


## Schreibtroll

In der Zeit wo Du diese Rosamunde-Pilcher-Prosa zusammengeklöppelt hast, habe ich bei mir

Linux Mint 21.1 Mate

und alle mir persönlich noch fehlenden Programme installiert.

Ein weiteres (halb so langes) Post deinerseits und ich habe es vollumfänglich durchkonfiguriert und die Daten von/für FF/TB per Symlink eingebunden. 

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## marce

> [...] ohne jeglichen nützlichen Inhalt.


Na, zumindest wissen wir nun, daß er von aktueller Hardware keine Ahnung hat und Dinge nur anhand reiner "Zahlen" ohne Zusammenhang bewertet.

----------


## corresponder

> Und wieder Zeit damit vergeudet, einen sinnfreien Roman zu verfassen, ohne jeglichen nützlichen Inhalt.
> Langsam wird der Thread immer mehr zu einem Troll-Thread.


Das ist genau das, was er nicht lesen möchte, da bin ich aber bei dir,
da er in der Zeit, wo er diese "Romane" verfasst, schon längst 3 Distributionen (Debian, Fedora und Ubuntu) installiert haben könnte.
Egal, 
weiter gehts, auf der A7
weiter gehts
in Richtung Nord
weiter gehts!

(Quelle: Oma Hans)

----------


## Schreibtroll

Auf der A7: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-G28iyPtz0

Jetzt habe ich auch noch Mint in den Ring geworfen... Wer soll da denn noch durchsteigen?!

----------


## corresponder

und ich lad mir gerade Zorin Linux runter, das soll ja so aussehen wie Windows ;-)
hab das sicher auch gleich installiert - schätze 20min....

;-P

----------


## corresponder

ok, ne Stunde hat es gedauert und das Zorin sieht wirklich ein wenig nach windows aus -
bei mir sacklahm, das ist aber der uralt 160GB Festplatte geschuldet, wo es nun drauf läuft.

;-)

is ja nur ein leicht gefenstertes ubuntu...

----------


## Fis069

Danke.

Bislang nehm ich verstärkt "Ubunto", "Zorin", "Mint" und "Debian" war.
Hab ich mal nach Vor- und Nachteile zu schauen, bezüglich meines Bedarfs.
"Fedora", zumindest mit bestimmter Art ("XFCE"), wurde ja abgeraten obwohl das Aussehen passen und alles funktionieren soll.

(Geht ja voran, auch wenn ich grad absichtlich einiges weglasse.
Wobei ich diesen Satz vielleicht tatsächlich überlas (oder schnell wieder vergessen hatte): "Du kannst prinzipiell jede Distribution nehmen und die konfigurieren, wie du willst".
Das kam mir vor kurzem, durch die Zeit hier auch fragend auf, dass es bei "Linux" es womöglich gar nicht gibt, wie "Windows" (manche) Anwendungen (/Firmen) steuern (/anweisen) kann, dass man eher nur neuere Veröffentlichungen nutzt, beispielsweise durch "dll", "RayTracing" und vieles weitere und womöglich nur weil ich es wie "Windows 7" möglichst weit umsetzen mag, das "Linux" dass die Ablehnung wie beim echten (veralteten) "Windows" erst gar nicht aufkommt. Damit löst sich eine Sorge (und gedacher Umstand) auf.)


Jedoch nicht ausgelassen, für die Zusammenfassung, wurden noch erwähnt (fast zu viel Auswahl  :Big Grin:  ):
"openSUSE"
"Kubuntu"
"Arch Linux" (nicht für Anfänger)
"openSUSE Tumbleweed" (nicht für Anfänger)
"Pop OS" (fraglich)
"Arch"
"Gentoo" (fraglich)
"CentOS" (fraglich)
"AlmaLinux mit Xfce auch, ebenso mit KDE"
"Gnome"
"OpenBox"
"Cinnamon"
"LXDE"

----------


## corresponder

Die Distribution:

"openSUSE"
"Kubuntu"
"Arch Linux" (nicht für Anfänger)
"openSUSE Tumbleweed" (nicht für Anfänger)
"Pop OS" (fraglich)
"Arch"
"Gentoo" (fraglich)
"CentOS" (fraglich)

ist komplett egal, da die grafische Oberfläche:

"Gnome"
"OpenBox"
"Cinnamon"
"LXDE" 

unter allen nutzbar ist.
Das versuchen wir dir seit 4 Seiten zu erklären.
Linux ist nicht Windows und die Programme sind unter den Distributionen fast alle identisch.
Solange du nur einen Desktop Rechner installieren möchtest und keinen Server - egal.

Meist wählen Menschen die Distribution anhand ihres Freundeskreises, wer da was hat und wie helfen kann.
Das ist aber auch egal, da Linux im Internet einen haufen Hilfeseiten hat, die, im Gegensatz zu Windows Hilfeseiten, ohne Spam funktionieren.....

;-)

----------


## corresponder

Grundlage von:

Ubuntu
Kbuntu
Xbuntu
Mint
Zorin

ist Debian!
darum würde ich dann Debian nehmen und kein Derivat.
Das ist aber Geschmackssache.

Ich nutze seit 25 Jahren Redhat/CentOS und Debian.
Kann aber auch Ubuntu, Kbuntu, Mint, was auch immer pflegen.
Suse nicht, da kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Ich hab bisher 4 - 10 Leuten, die aus der Windows Welt kamen Debian installiert,
die arbeiten nun seit 3 - 15 Jahren mit Debian und alles ist gut.

Das ist keine Werbung für Debian, weil die Distribution, wie oben geschrieben,
fast egal ist.

----------


## marce

Daher ja auch vorher - immer noch ignoriert - die Frage nach den gewünschten Anwendungen und der vorhandenen Hardware. Letzteres ist eigentlich das einzige, was ggf. ein echtes KO-Kriterium für die eine oder andere Distribution darstellt.

(und nein, Fedora wurde nicht abgeraten oder ausgeschlossen... - das hast Du falsch verstanden...)

----------


## Fis069

Meine größtes Hemmnis (ich glaub es beschreibt es besser als Sorge und zeigt womöglich ein wenig mein Trauma dazu wieder) ist diese Ausgrenzungsgeschichte, älterer Betriebswesen. Wenn ich alles möglichst wie "Windows 7" einrichte, dass dennoch von einigen Seiten dieselbe Ablehnung geschieht, wie beim richtigen "Windows", denn trotz "Emulator" und so ändern sich ja die "dll" und anderen Begrenzungen nicht (dass man nur neuere "Windows"e nutzt, obwohl es auf gegenwärtige unterstützt war und immer noch hervorragend laufen würde und weiterhin den Zugang zum Eigentum gewähren statt vom Eigentum auszugrenzen).

Danke für die Geduld und Mühe, (ich weiß dass ich leider nicht immer einfach bin,) hab ich mich wieder von was zu lösen  
Kurz, als ich anfing obiges zu verstehen dachte ich schon, da hätte ich, wenn meine aufkommende Vermutung sich bewahrheitet, eigentlich doch jegliche beliebige Seite zum Einrichten von "Linux" mir ansehen können. Doch ich denk es ist ganz gut hier, neben meiner Entwicklung dazu grade, feineres(/verfeinertes) Wissen aufzunehmen, (Hintergründe die man normal nicht bei beliebiger Seite mitbekommen würde).
Gleichzeitig versuch ich mir mal zu merken, falls mal was mit Server einrichten ist, wäre die Auswahl etwas wichtiger als beim normalen eigenem Rechner.

Dann werd ich, neben paar anderen, vorrangig mich zu Debian als einlesen.
Danke nochmals. Jetzt hab ich auch ein guten Wegweiser, habe mich nur noch für einen Weg zu entscheiden.  :Big Grin:

----------


## marce

Nicht lesen - machen.

Schnapp den aktuellen Rechner (den mit Windows), pack Virtualbox drauf und installiere Dir die Systeme einfach mal - da geht weder was kaputt noch bekommt man das hinterher nicht rückstandsfrei wieder weg. Dann hast Du was an der Hand, an dem Du sehen, fühlen, probieren kannst ob es so ist, wie Du willst. Wenn Du dann durch ein wenig herumprobieren herausgefunden hast, welche Oberfläche Dir am meisten zusagt kannst Du dann dein Hauptsystem, idealerweise mit Dualboot damit einrichten.

(Kochen lernst Du auch nicht durch Rezeptbücher lesen und wie's schmeckt erfährst Du da erst recht nicht)

----------


## Fis069

Ah marce, konnte ich grad nicht beachten, weil ich schon am antworten war.
Richtig, als ich mir grad mein Merkzettel schreib, merkte ich ein Fragezeichen zu Fedora, dies womöglich an zweiter Stelle zu stellen mich einzulesen.
Teils wie es im Vergleich zu Debian und Umsetzungen die darauf aufbauen bezieht.

Was wären denn die sogenannten Grenzwerte?
Dann kann ich es umgekehrt ja ausfindig machen, ob eher das eine oder andere (für mich) passt, im Sinne was ist möglich und was ist nicht möglich.
Es geht jedenfalls um hohe Leistung, sowohl was ein Kern als auch mehrere Kerne angeht.
Mehrere Anwendungen haben gleichzeitig laufen zu können.
Emulatoren werden verwendet.
Oft werden Spiele laufen, aber es werden auch Anwendungen für Film, Ton und Schrift verwendet, wie auch um mit anderen in Kontakt zu bleiben (Telegramm, hab zu schauen ob weitere, wie Discord, möglich sind), somit auch Netzwerk. Gegebenenfalls Kleinprogramme wie Erinnerungen, Wecker, Hinweiszettel (/"Notizen"); wenn denn möglich.
Ich hab das Gefühl dass ich irgendwas Wichtiges vergesse zu erwähnen, aber einfach, auch schon letztens, nicht drauf komme. Weil es nicht täglich verwendet wird.

Eben fällt mir ein, soweit ich mitbekam gibt es für "Linux" ja eine Art runterlade Seite, für Anwendungen, welche ich noch nicht kenne. Wie sieht es mit "Anti-Viren-Programm" aus (ganz offen allgemein grad gefragt, kam grade in mir einfach mal auf)?

----------


## marce

Na super - gibt's alles für Linux. Tut alles mit Linux.

Es gibt Spiele, es gibt Anwendungen für Ton und Film und Schrift.

Ob es Deine konkrete Anwendung oder Spiele gibt oder ob man eine Alternative finden müsste - solange die so ultrageheim sind - können wir da nicht helfen.

----------


## Fis069

Deswegen frag ich ja, was wären denn so Grenzwerte oder Grenzbedingungen, wo man schwankt zum einen oder anderen Umsetzung.
Falls es eine Sache des Verständnisses ist, würden Beispiele genügen, wieso eher das eine und wieso eher das andere.

----------


## Schreibtroll

Du machst dir selbst das Leben unnötig schwer. Fange doch erst einmal an.

Ich persönlich vermisse hier gar nichts. Nun - ich bin garantiert nicht das Maß aller Dinge aber ich nutze bis auf Spiele (Solitaire und Mahjongg ausgenommen) sehr viel.

Virenscanner kannst eigentlich abhaken - ich habe den ClamAV für onDemand wenn ich Windowssachen zugesandt bekomme und evtl. weiterverteilen will. 

Also - fange an.

Und wenn Du magst, dann poste doch mal die (supergeheimen) Eckdaten des Rechners. CPU, Grafikkarte und RAM. Nicht, dass die Kiste soooo alt ist, dass die Empfehlung von marce, eine virtuelle Maschine zu nutzen, leistungsmäßig obsolet ist. Dann bleibt nur noch Silberling bzw. bootable USB-Stick.

----------


## Fis069

Sobald die Daten mir bekannt sind, außer dass der Rechner mindestens 4 "Gigahertz", und mehr als 32 "Gigabyte" Arbeitsspeicher ("RAM") gaben soll, sowie "Terrabyte" Speicher (Rom)  verarbeiten soll (ohne Boost") werd ich die bekannt geben.

Für meinen Bruder, zur Anschaffung, hab ich folgendes aufgeschrieben:
"	Sollte locker 4 GHz überschreiten, eher 5Ghz haben, auf Normalbetrieb, nicht "boost", "übertacktet" oder sonst was derartiges
	Prozessor sollte mindestens Core i7 (Nehalem), Atom (silvermont), Bulldozer oder Jaguar haben, besser sogar höher als alle genannten; nach Möglichkeit bitte ohne Intel und AMD, dennoch mit NVidia harmonierend.
	Arbeitsspeicher mindestens 32, eher 64 oder höher an GB
	Starkes Netzteil, bedenke an mögliche zukünftige Aufrüstungen
	Gute Grafikkarte, Schnittstellen-Bedarf: HDMI, VGA, DVI, gegebenenfalls dazu noch DigitalPort (VGA und DVI sind immer letzte Notverbindung und Möglichkeit für altes)
	Namenesloses/Markenloses schönes Gehäuse, bei auffälliges Licht, blau
	Für mich schöne Anordnung der hinteren Anschlüsse, mit möglichst viel USB-Anschlüsse, mehrere USB3-Anschlüsse sollten vorhanden sein, sowie VGA und DVI. Beispiel für Anordnung/schön: https://media.memoryexpress.com/Asse...otherboard.jpg und https://www.csl-computer.com/media/c..._04_3000px.png
	Minedstens 2 große "3,5 Zoll Festplatten" insgesamt >= 10 TB
	Zusätzliche gute große "SSD"s wären nicht verkehrt
	"Linux"-Betriebsanlauf, Aussehen (gewohntes zurechtfinden) und Funktion (gewohnte Handhabung) wie alte "Windows"-Ausgaben ("Win7"/"Win XP")
	Mindestens ein "BluRay"-Laufwerk und minedstens ein 2. Laufwerk (DVD/BluRay)
	Kartenleser - groß
	exrta Lüfter
	extra leise" (naja mit paar Fehler, aber "Zitate" hat man ja unverändert zu lassen).

----------


## marce

Ach, die Kiste gibt's noch gar nicht?

Woher sollen wir wissen, was Du an Hardwareanforderungen hast? Kauf doch, was Du willst. Ist ja Dein Rechner.

Abgesehen davon sind Deine Anforderungen irgendwie - schräg und nicht mehr praxisrelevant. VGA kannst Du vergessen, gibt's eh kaum noch. Und die Ghz sind heute auch nicht mehr so wichtig wie das früher immer gehyped wurde. Aber das weißt Du ja sicher selbst besser...

Ich bin raus, bis es hier ernsthaft mit "Linux" weitergeht.

----------


## Fis069

Richtig, wird noch beschafft. Erwähnte längst dass ich vorab plane, mir bringt keine Kiste was ohne dass die läuft. Bin ich soweit vorbereitet, kann ich es direkt draufspielen und loslegen, statt erst die Kiste zu haben und dann zu schauen was ich zum Betrieb aufspiele.

Zu "VGA" steht ja auch noch was, wird nich normal genutzt (wäre eher "HDMI" oder "DigitalPort"), wäre als möglicher Notfall.
Was "Gigaherz" angeht, normal stimmt es, aber manche Anwendungen steuern nur ein Kern an und dann ist es doch nicht so unwichtig. Dazu nannte ich auch ein Beispiel wie "Minecraft (Java)".

Danke für die Hilfe bislang.

----------


## Schreibtroll

Ich schliesse mich marce an.

Sollte Dein Bruder mit Nachnahmen Krösus heissen, dann kannst Du Debian evtl. vergessen weil die Komponenten in der Kiste zu neu sind. Dann geht es klar Richtung Fedora - musste ich auch schon mal. 

Bevor er da zwei fette 3,5" reinbatscht würde ich mir bei der Geldausgabe überlegen eine NAS zu kaufen:

https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...Condition=3000

Die kann jedes Gerät ansteuern - sogar TV. 

Schnappe Dir einen alten Klappkasten und fange einfach an. Alles andere ist tinnef.

----------


## ThorstenHirsch

Na, eigentlich ist das die beste Herangehensweise. Erst planen, dann kaufen. Dann gibt's am Ende keine böse Überraschung.

In der Tat funktionieren heute sehr viel mehr Komponenten mit Linux als früher. Problematisch ist es aber immer, wenn Du gerade ganz neue Komponenten kaufst und eine nicht ganz so neue Linux-Distribution verwendest (Beispiel Debian). WLAN spielt für dich keine Rolle? Um so besser, da hätte man nochmal im Detail schauen müssen. Noch ein Tipp: nVidia ist unter Linux problematischer als AMD und Intel, weil sie als einzige dieser drei Firmen ihre Treiber nicht OpenSource bereitstellen, das heißt du musst für die volle 3D-Power immer nacharbeiten. Manche Distris machen das zwar einfach per Click (z.B. Ubuntu), aber es ist halt nicht ganz so gut wie wenn man sich gar nicht drum kümmern braucht, was bei Intel und AMD der Fall ist.

Was Du auch noch wissen solltest: derzeit gibt es (zumindest bei AMD) einen Generationenwechsel, wie er nur selten vorkommt, der auch einen erheblichen preislichen Aufschlag beinhaltet. Bis vor kurzem war der CPU-Sockel AM4 mit DDR4-Speicher aktuell, aber jetzt gibt es die neuste Generation mit CPU-Sockel AM5 und DDR5-Speicher. Entscheidend ist, dass Du Mainboard/CPU/RAM passend zueinander kaufst! Die neuste Generation kostet locker 200 Euro mehr bei fast gleicher Leistung, ist aber natürlich in Zukunft aufrüstbar, wohingegen es keine neuen CPUs mehr für AM4 geben wird.

----------


## Fis069

Zu Schreibtroll, "NAS" sehe ich als wesentlich teurer und als Zusatz für Dauer an (dauerhafte Ablage wichtiger "Daten"), nicht als Hauptgebrauch, grade was Spiele angeht.
Ist jedoch ein (weiterhin bestehender) Gedanke gewesen, irgendwann mal es sich zu beschaffen.
Danke, also wenn zu neu dann statt Debian eher Fedora.

Zu ThorstenHirsch, es wird sich zeigen was möglich ist und angeboten wird. Rechner wird um den Dreh 1500€ kosten, sollte jedenfalls 2000€ nicht überschreiten. Ein möglicher Anbieter (welchen ich mein Bruder vorschlage, aber womöglich findet er auch noch andere, als ausführender Firmeninhaber hat man paar Möglichkeiten und Kenntnisse) wäre agando-shop.de, dort kann man sich Rechner (einigermaßen günstig) zusammenstellen und es bietet die "Gigahertz" die ich "fordere". Ich gaub ich hab nur kein passendes Gehäuse für meinen Geschmack gefunden.
Drahtlose Verbindungen nutz ich an einem festen Rechner tatsächlich nicht, wird "fest" ans Netz angeschlossen (LAN).
Das mit "NVidia" ist mir tatsächlich neu, bezüglich "AMD" kommt es aus der Geschichte der Spiele, "Intel" ist mir jedoch zu nah an oder besser erwähnt zu sehr versstrickt mit "Microsoft". Hoffentlich bekomme ich was hin, dass die "volle 3D-Power" leicht auf den neueren Ständen hält.


Danke für die Hinweise.

----------


## Fis069

Zu ThorstenHirsch, ergänzend wegen NVidia fand ich grad auf die Schnelle folgendes:
https://www.computerbase.de/2022-05/...ernel-modules/
https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/drivers/unix/

Scheint so als hätte sich da doch was getan, aber womöglich ist es mit Bedacht/gemeint gewesen, kann ich grad schlecht einschätzen.
Soweit ich es entnehme ist es bislang nur Angeboten für:
"Canonical", "Red Hat" und "SUSE"

Also noch kein:
"Debian" und "Fedora"
oder gehören die oben mit unten auch irgendwie zusammen? (hab noch viel zu lernen)

----------


## Schreibtroll

Fedora ist die "Spielwiese" von RedHat. openSUSE die von SUSE. Beide haben rpm-Pakete - es könnte sogar funktionieren. Debian, *buntu,Mint, Zorin und so haben deb-Pakete.

Schaue Dir mal ChiefTec-Tower an. Sind nicht billig. Aber nie wieder gebrochene oder aufgeschlitzte Finger sind auch was wert. 

Und noch einmal: Schnappe Dir einen alten Klappkasten und fange schon mal an. Oder willst Du dann für den Rechner deines Bruders ewig lange brauchen weil erst mal alles eruiert werden muss?? 

Im übrigen.... Ich mache hier bei mir ein Image der Installation und ziehe das einfach auf einen neuen Rechner um. Oder baue diese SSD dort ein. Ist nicht wie bei M$ wo es dann BSOD und Lizenzgemaule wegen anderer HW gibt.

So. Und nu ist Feierabend bis mir hier ein Linux serviert wird.

----------


## Fis069

Und "Canonical" ist an "Ubunto" dran (extra rausgesucht), weil es "deb"-Pakete nutzt, würde es demnach auch für "Debian" bereitstehen.

Zu "ChiefTec-Tower", ich nehm an damit sind die "NAS" gemeint, sieht nach Bildern jedenfalls so aus. Damals war der Gedanke gleich eines in breite zu nehmen, mit mindestens 10 (oder waren es 8?) möglichen Platten (innen), heißt ja nicht, dass sofort alle enthalten sind, sondern gegebenenfalls mit der Zeit gefüllt werden würden.

Das Kaufen hängt von seiner Zeit ab (ständig beschäftigt), nicht von dem was ich mache. Beide Vorgänge sind unabhängig voneinander. Statt nur abzuwarten, nutze ich die Zeit um es besser/schneller hinzubekommen.
Darüber hab ich mir auch noch nicht viele Gedanken gemacht, wie ich es dann drauf spiele, ich nehm an dass ich es mittels USB mache, ich weiß es aber noch nicht. Teils dachte ich, wenn das passende beim Kaufen ausgewählt werden kann/angeboten wird, was ich haben mag (beispielsweise Fedora oder Debian), dass es dann auch schon drauf ist.

----------


## Schreibtroll

1) NAS: Ich gab Dir einen dazugehörigen Link...

2) Chief-Tec: https://letmegooglethat.com/?q=chief-tec-tower

----------


## Fis069

Zur "2)" hab ich ähnlich gesucht und eines geöffnet wo 6 Platten eingebaut werden konnten (Verkaufsangabe). Ich hab sehr ähnliche Bilder gesehen, bei meiner Sucheingabe. Mir ist einfach nur dieser Begriff oder diese Bezeichnung nicht geläufig.

Wenn aber normale Turm-Rechner (/"Tower PC") gemeint sind, solche nutze ich normal immer (seit meinem 2. Rechner vor weit über 10 Jahre; der 1. war geschenkt und da hatte ich als Jugendlicher kein Einfluss und Ahnung dazu, war zu "Windows 98" Zeiten, ein flacher Rechner). Wiegen bissi was (wenn komplett nutzbereit eingerichtet), sind einigermaßen groß, für 2x 3,5 Zoll Platten sowie mehrere Laufwerke vorne untereinander aufgereiht (wobei unten noch etwas Platz für weitere Platten sind) und hinten allerlei Anschlüsse (/Erweiterungskarten, wie "Netzwerkkarte", "Grafikkarte", "Fernseherkarte") und Netzteil.

Seit letztem Rechner lasse ich zusätzliche Lüfter einbauen, wenn bestellbar. Der hier hat glaub ich, ohne den auf der "CPU" 3 Lüfter. Bei den Laufwerken waren es früher "B-Laufwerk" und "Disketten-Laufwerk" (wobei davor gab es noch mehrere ältere Sachen als das "B-Laufwerk") und falls heut noch welche dabei sind, sind es oft "CD"-, "DVD"- bis "Blu-Ray-Laufwerke" (in unterschiedlicher Art, ob nur Lesen oder auch Schreiben/Brennen, auch was Geschwindigkeit angeht).
Wie man die kleineren Dinger nennt, welchen ich letztens abgelehnt habe, weiß ich nicht. War immer noch eine Art Turm-Rechner aber in Klein-Format (Zwerg-Turm?).

----------


## stefan.becker

Der alte Lage-Superhit:

1000 mal diskutiert, 1000 mal nichts passiert ....

----------

